# Quick question - would you bother putting A level/GCSE grades on a CV



## colacubes (May 26, 2010)

I'm putting in an application for a job I'e seen that I really fancy (not necessarily looking for a change but it looks ).  I'm just updating my CV to send in.  I have 10 years work experience/history that is relevant to the job and I'm 32.  Is there really any need to put in my A Level and GCSE grades?  My GCSEs are all B and above and my A Levels are all ok (B-D).  I've got my degree and masters grades in but just can't see the point of putting in the grades 

It's 4.5 years since I've done this and I'm *so* out of practice


----------



## subversplat (May 26, 2010)

Christ no, not with a degree!

I put mine on, but they're my only qualifications


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 26, 2010)

No, I didn't bother after my first job. Actually I don't even put the subjects in either.

I don't put the grade of my degree in either but that's because it's shit


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2010)

I think I'll just list a couple to say GCSEs including Maths, English etc to show I'm literate, numerate etc as that would be quite important.

Ta


----------



## editor (May 26, 2010)

I don't think I ever written a CV. God job too, really.

Beer tonight?


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2010)

editor said:


> I don't think I ever written a CV. God job too, really.
> 
> Beer tonight?



Hopefully if I can sort this and my covering letter out


----------



## subversplat (May 26, 2010)

You know, I don't even put the grades of my GCSEs in, just "GCSEs of grade C and above in ... subject list ..." - takes up one line of an otherwise massively crowded CV


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I think I'll just list a couple to say GCSEs including Maths, English etc to show I'm literate, numerate etc as that would be quite important.
> 
> Ta



Probably not even worth doing that tbh. X number GCSEs, X number A levels, Degree type/s and class/es. The qualifications speak for themselves (they'll ask if they want further info). Save the space for more work specific tailoring.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Hopefully if I can sort this and my covering letter out


We can write it in the pub. I'm a writer _donchaknow!_


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Probably not even worth doing that tbh. X number GCSEs, X number A levels, Degree type/s and class/es. The qualifications speak for themselves (they'll ask if they want further info). Save the space for more work specific tailoring.



Actually I might go with this as I want to try and keep it to 1 page and space is tight!


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2010)

editor said:


> We can write it in the pub. I'm a writer _donchaknow!_



I'm sure you could big up my l33t DJing skillz but they're not required for this one


----------



## gamma globulins (May 27, 2010)

editor said:


> I don't think I ever written a CV. *God job too, really*.



I've heard about people who do a writing/improving your CV service, but I didn't know the almighty was available. What does He charge?


----------



## JWH (May 27, 2010)

Considering you have not just one but two degrees and apparently plenty of other things to say, unless there's something special about them, I would only list the A-level subjects, and even then only if they fit. IMHO.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Nope, I just write something like 'Nine GSCEs including Maths and English'


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I'm sure you could big up my l33t DJing skillz but they're not required for this one


That'll land you the job 



cesare said:


> Probably not even worth doing that tbh. X number GCSEs, X number A levels, Degree type/s and class/es. The qualifications speak for themselves (they'll ask if they want further info). Save the space for more work specific tailoring.


This is what I do ^


----------



## weltweit (May 27, 2010)

If you have a degree and a masters then I don't think there is any need to list O & A levels. 

I finished a degree in 1989 and have work experience since then, I don't mention A levels at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

I always do in CV because I am proud of my high scores in history, english and science. I don't expect an employer to actually bother checking them though. And I don't list A levels because I don't have any, I skipped straight to degree by virtue of my portfolio of written work done for no reason other than to please my own urge to write, write, write.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2010)

I never used to but then I used to get asked in interviews if I had left them off because I got bad grades. They are fairly irrelevant to any job I might apply for but I still leave them in in a short section just to prove I'm not an idiot. 

Also, when I fill out on-line applications they always ask for them.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2010)

I think on my current one I've got my A Levels, but just my Maths and English Language GCSEs (both A*  ) because I figure it might be a somewhat pointless prerequisite for some jobs.


----------



## EastEnder (May 27, 2010)

I would find it a bit odd if someone with a bachelors & a masters was still putting GCSE's on their CV. It'd be like a Navy captain listing "Bronze Swimming Certificate" on their application to command an aircraft carrier.


----------



## nadia (May 27, 2010)

Strangely I have a bachelors and a masters and I always put them on. I got crap a-levels and in future they are coming off my cv


----------

